# Gentoo not recognizing trackpad: Apple Macbook Air 5,3

## jbiggs12

Hi, I'm having some trouble running Gentoo on my Macbook Air 5,3.[/code]

Gentoo isn't recognizing my trackpad, no matter what I do. I know it works on Linux because I booted into a live usb ubuntu session and I could use the trackpad just fine.

My input devices are as follows:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="${INPUT_DEVICES} evdev synaptics mtrack tslib"

```

My Xorg.0.log can be found here, compared to the ubuntu log here.

My kernel config can also be found here.

I'd really appreciate any and all help, it's difficult to use a computer in-class when you don't have a mouse!!  :Smile: 

----------

## avx

If the built-in hardware is anywhere close to my MBP8,1, then you are missing 

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set
```

these, enable them in your kernel. (At least that was needed for me to get the mtrack driver to work).

----------

## KaZeR

Helped me too, thanks.

----------

